
Even Harvard Is Now Teaching Personal Finance - Vaslo
https://www.wsj.com/articles/even-harvard-is-now-teaching-personal-finance-11558171800
======
xq3000
[https://college.harvard.edu/financial-aid/financial-
literacy](https://college.harvard.edu/financial-aid/financial-literacy)

